# Moose plow newb questions



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Honda Rancher 420 with a 50" moose center mount blade. I was wondering how tight you all with a Moose plow set your springs? I got my plow the day after the big east coast storm (ggggrrrrrrrrrr) but while screwing around in the drove way pushing the little bit of snow that was left I got the blade to trip on a hit that wasn't terrible hard ( I didn't think) but I am afraid to over tighten ya know? I have about an inch of the adjustment screws sticking out the top on each side. Without and real plow time I was wondering if that was a good place to start or am I just way loose? 

How about the plow skids? I have them set so the blade is 1/4-1/8" above the ground... seems that most people let the bar just scrape. Should I just pull the skids all together or is the an advantage to leaving them on adjusted high enough that the blade touches the ground? 

Speaking of edges, I can find plastic edges for cycle country and warn plows but I can't find one for the Moose. It looks like most people are getting a piece of urethane and drilling it yourself. Is there a good cheap source for this stock? perhaps like 1/2" x 3"?


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I too plow with a Honda 420ES. I've got a Moose County Plow on my unit though. I crank my springs pretty tight (probably close to an inch sticking out the top side) I have enough sticking out the top that I can put on a 1/2 inch board (and held in place with a washer and another nut) across the top there so I can lay sandbags on my blade for weight. Works pretty good, better than you think. My blade rarely "kicks" over and works really good !!! 
Works so good my Dad has one on his plow.
I still use my skids on my blade. Have them set just so my blade is just touching the ground, seems to work for me.
Keep plowin, your set-up is perfect. Just the right size for getting around and it to tight spots and just enough power to push lots of snow. The only down side to mine and your set-up is the reverse procedere (shift from 1st or 2nd to neutral then grab hand brake and shift to reverse and then all over again to go forward), but you get use to it after a while. I plow lots of snow and love it , after all I get to ride a quad for WORK !!!! (Now if only I didn't HATE the cold so much!!!!!  LOL)


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Take the skid shoes off if you are not plow on gravel. As for the trip springs, tighten them down more if it's tripping to easily. Won't hurt a thing, just a little more tension is all.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what Greg said plus also on the Moose blade if you want to there the attack angle camber blocks that you can play with for the blade attack angle that is what set the blade angle in the vertical Plain there are to of them that are bolted to the turn table and then on the back of the blade the rib's bump up against them if you have them set so the blade is already leaning \\\\ that way it trips over alot eaiser then if you rotate them back and the blade vertical angle it //// this way it takes more to make it trip.
biggest thing is when your blade trips on you to stop and let the blade right it self back up, if you keep going with the blade tripped and hit somethin else with the top of the blade you make it curl in upon it self.

also for the Honda's you can bypass the revers button pushing every time you need to shift to reverse.
to due this pull back the boot over the brake lever push the little red button pull back the brake lever and on the 2nd cable that gets pulled to engage the reverse lock add 2 zip ties so that the reverse engauge cable stays pulled when you release the button and brake lever. now you just shift to reverse no longer having to push the darn little red button and pull the brake lever. though be aware of this and make sure you at full stop for reverse shifting.

I have this on my honda quads and love it.

sublime out.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

oh I didn't realize those things on the side were adjustable. Like I said my plow came the day after the storm and my buddy already cleared my drive so I was just pushing some piles around. I kinda want to get a good setup so when the big snow hits and I am trying to make money I ain't fumbling with wrenches and such. 
I will be doing a driveway or 2 that is gravel. do you guys think resetting the skids is the way to go or just let the winch hold the plow up?
Thank you all for the input and keep it coming!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd leave your skids where they are for the gravel drive's you want to remove the snow and leave the gravel and you don't want to have to rake the gravel out of the yard in the spring. question is with the blade set up that way for gravel drives will it due good enough on pavment for plowing?

only time and trial and error can tell you that. if you don't like it for pavment drive's then take the skids off and cheat it with the winch for when plowing gravel but you'll get alot more variance trying to keep the blade up with the winch vs have the skid shoes set a the level you want.

good luck post up a pic in the atv plow with pics thread.

thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim from your Pics you need to rotate your blade angle adjusters 180 right now they are holding your blade ata \\\\ angle making it easy for the blade to trip you want them at a //// angle making the blade trip less often due the blade being leaned back.

also for a poly scraper edge somewhere in this thread it was talked about by skywagon.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022&highlight=atv+plow+with+wings&page=4

sublime out.

Nice set up with plow and ATV,

if you add chains and rear weight you can plow about 30% more snow than what it will due now.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

ahhh I just kinda guessed what was right with those plates on the side. I will play with them and see how that changes things. Thanks for the help. Let it snow!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If it's only one driveway I'd just bump the blade up a tiny bit. When you hit the gas it's going to come up some, when you let off the blade will drop. Best way is to be as smooth as possible on the throttle so the blade doesn't bob up and down.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

sublime68charge;1175731 said:


> Jim from your Pics you need to rotate your blade angle adjusters 180 right now they are holding your blade ata \\\\ angle making it easy for the blade to trip you want them at a //// angle making the blade trip less often due the blade being leaned back.


This is a great tip! Thanks dude. I made the change and it helped out with the blade tripping. I think it makes the attack angle as such that it won't grab the expansion cracks in the sidewalk. I took the skids off as recommended and did 4 driveways... not really loud as i was afraid of and no measurable wear to the wear bar... I was also impressed with the ease this little quad would push snow around. No extra weight or chains and i was pushing nice sized piles. we only had about 4 inches but i shoved all the snow from my driveway into the street then came by and pushed it away from my driveway.


----------

